# African cichlids not gaining weight bellies slightly sunken



## sircuncid (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 55 gallon tank with a Fluval Fx 5 and 2 aqua clear 50 HoB filters. I have had this set-up for around 2 months now. The tank is fully cycled, my readings are:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrites - 0 
Nitrates - 30 (my tap water is high in nitrates)
I use prime for treating water, every week I do around 30% water change.

Since I got my fish from the lfs, they have pooped white/clear thin and stringy poop, and a few of them where a lil skinny. I was told it was internal parasites so I treated with general cure. It did not clear the issue, I then tried prazipro combined with dewormer medicated fish food from angelsplus, and still have the issue. I then fed them with anti protozoan angels plus medicated food, which seemed it helped, but 1 day after treatment was finished, they started pooping white again. The fish haven't gained any weight since I got them, I have fed them regularly. They all seem hungry and eat voraciously twice a day (yet no weight gain). I also noticed that 2 of my fish (the red fin borlieyes) have developed black in their dorsal fins (could this be a sign of necrosis?) If so, what could be lurking in my fish. They all seem healthy aside from the poop and the lack of weight gain. here is a couple pictures of the poop. (Borlieye pre-dark dorsal fin color loss)

thanks for your help


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You've done most of what I would do. What are you feeding and how often?


----------



## sircuncid (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm feeding them twice a day. At 7 am, and then at 5 pm. Omega one cichlid flakes. I make sure they get all they can eat for 30 secs each time.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have had great success treating fish with white stringy poop with Metro
maybe you can treat the whole tank with that, or even feed them food soaked in it


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

plug said:


> I have had great success treating fish with white stringy poop with Metro
> maybe you can treat the whole tank with that, or even feed them food soaked in it


I agree with this. Double dose in the morning, water change in the evening, followed by another double dose. Repeat the process for 10 days. Use Epsom salts per the article on this site- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php

I wouldn't feed for the first 5 days, and then offer dosed food halfway through the treatment. Metro through a site vendor is very inexpensive when compared to General Cure. I could PM a source that others use here.


----------

